# This is about gay...



## hagasan (Aug 5, 2002)

I was on a diffrent site and someone posted this...

http://bicman.free.fr/downloads/videos/imports_drift.wmv

I'm sure someone has allredy posted this on here, but I just wanted to makes sure I make my opinion known...

This is some gay ass shit!!! 

The whole point of drifting is to get a car around a corner as quickly as possible, not this crap. That is the most pointless waste of nice cars, I have ever seen. I didn't think Japan had thier own form of RICERS...but damn was I wrong...


----------



## Sr2oFusIoN (Jul 26, 2003)

this is just showing off the driving skills that japan has like no other..

i dont think its gay.. its coo


----------



## hagasan (Aug 5, 2002)

> this is just showing off the driving skills that japan has like no other..


Driving skill??? This has nothing to do with driving skill. These cars are set up to drift, it makes it piss easy to show off like that. 

I could do 3/4 the shit these guys do in my old car...just give me some old, over-inflated set of rear tires. 
Any dumbfuck could do it...you just need enough HP.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm pretty sure that was an exhibition of some sorts.

Those drivers > you ever will be.....


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

> The whole point of drifting is to get a car around a corner as quickly as possible


False.


Drifting is the _slowest_ possible way to go through a turn.


----------



## hagasan (Aug 5, 2002)

> False. Drifting is the slowest possible way to go through a turn..


Adam, I'm talking about real drifting, not this crap. Where you have the tail hanging out just a few degrees out of line to help the car make the corner.



> I'm pretty sure that was an exhibition of some sorts.


Yeah I know, it still looks corny as hell though.



> Those drivers > you ever will be.....


Maybe, but if I had "their" driving skill, I sure as hell woudn't be wasting it on that kind of crap. 

Waste.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

hagasan said:


> *Maybe, but if I had "their" driving skill, I sure as hell woudn't be wasting it on that kind of crap.
> 
> Waste. *



I'm sure they are being paid quite well to do this. 
It's just entertainment, I doubt it was anything serious.

And there is no "maybe" about it. All of those guys are famous, high profile drifters.


----------



## hagasan (Aug 5, 2002)

> And there is no "maybe" about it. All of those guys are famous, high profile drifters.


Just 'cause you can drift, doesn't mean you can drive* a car properly. Doing a couple of controlled burnout's doesn't make you a good driver. I guess it's a matter of personal opinion, but the "skill" they exibit is a useless talent. Kind of like burping your ABC'S or armpit farting...etc. 

*Drive, as in...hussle the car within a inch of it's life around a proper racetrack.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

I LOVE THAT VIDEO!!

I saw this a while back and laughed my ass off.

Those guys are famous racers that took their racing cars and put on an exhibition of drifting... i'd love to see a vid of you continously drifting around in a circle like that or move in and out of the people like that. They call them exhibitions for a reason...


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

hahah, well said Chris. that vid is really funny, i love watching it. and real drifting as opposed to fake drifting? those guys have damn good control of their cars to be able to do that stuff. and they arent making that much HP, and its not really about how much HP you make, its how well the car is set up and how good of adriver you are.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

yup, that video is bad ass! i dont know of many ppl that can do that. Like mentioned before, they ARE exhibitionist, its their job to put on a show, what did u think they were racing? and no it doesnt take much hp to be able to do that type of shit, just GOOD control of the car, and a nice suspension setup


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

...3 things. 

1.)ive seen thid video before, and im still gonna say it
AAAAAAHAHAHAHHAAAAAAA HOLY SHIT THATS KOOL!!!

2.) i wish i was that skilled and got payed for doing that

3.) i wish i had ANY ONE OF THOSE CARS


----------



## hagasan (Aug 5, 2002)

> Those guys are famous racers that took their racing cars and put on an exhibition of drifting... i'd love to see a vid of you continously drifting around in a circle like that or move in and out of the people like that.


Famous racer??? Yeah right... No succesfull racer would bother with bullshit like that. 
As for the drifting part...I've done it. I just never thought of it as soooo interesting that I'd have to tape it. Also, I have to PAY for my own tires, so I've never gone around a 100 times times in a circle, just to see if I can go around the same point, in the parking lot.



> and real drifting as opposed to fake drifting?


Are you fucking stupid??? The fact that you are making that comment obviously shows you have no idea WTF I am talking about. Go to your local road course and see... 

As for the the "you don't need HP" comment out of couple of you...
The white ??240SX??? that was standing there with the tires being burned off had to have at least 300HP... So yes, you do need a good amount of HP. 

Funny, I have a felling I'm responding to people the obvioulsy have never owned a rear wheel drive car... Either way, this is some seriously stupid shit.

Peace.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

Fuck off asshole. obviously you're losing the arguement because YOU dont know what the fuck you're talking about. yes, i know WTF drifting is. i know that losing a little grip is the best way to go around a turn faster, but thats WAY different from drifting as a sport. i talked with some of the best auto engineers at my school and you can dosomething close with left foot braking. you actually spin the car around the turn. 

and 300hp isnt that much. they could make a hell of a lot more with little problems. cars with even less HP drift like that. the guys at Drift works had an old corolla, not an 86, but a 76-79 model, and they were drifting it. cant say that thing made that much HP. you need a good suspension set-up, and so old tires. and a good driver.

yes, i do own a RWD car, as have all the cars i've owned or driven. i even drifted my 76 f-150. 

and as for famous racers not messing with that or even doing it cause they are soo high and mighty, what about the honda commercial with andretti. hes doing a dumbass commercial that doesnt show his talents. i guess hes not a great racer. these guys are all famous circuit racers in japan, and they do know what they are doing. infact, if you were great at a sport and didnt know how or attempt to have fun outside of the sport, then most people would consider you a stuckup asshole who thinks they're too good for people.

think before you post.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

hagasan, a fucking waste of nice cars??? guess you never been to japan, everybody fucks around with all them type of cars and a shit load of other types. those racers can show you real drifting if they want, and you, you aint shit, just a typical flamer. haha stupid loser.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

wow!

I thought it was impossible to piss Seth off...

guess there's a time and place for everything. 

To add to his andretti comment. What do Nascar guys do at the end of a race when they win. They just sit there and do donuts for fun. Hell, if I had the money to afford tires like that, I'd go drifting all day long. I may not own a RWD, but i've driven many and I have a little something called "common sense." Apparently it's not a requirement before you post on these boards.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Keep It Civil 
or else.....


----------



## hagasan (Aug 5, 2002)

> i know that losing a little grip is the best way to go around a turn faster, but thats WAY different from drifting as a sport.


That's great...so why did you make the previous comment again???



> and as for famous racers not messing with that or even doing it cause they are soo high and mighty, what about the honda commercial with andretti.


Wow, corporate america is doing it...it's got to be good.  



> think before you post.


Blow me. How is that for thinking??? You made a smart ass comment and got called on it.



> hagasan, a fucking waste of nice cars??? guess you never been to japan, everybody fucks around with all them type of cars and a shit load of other types. those racers can show you real drifting if they want, and you, you aint shit, just a typical flamer. haha stupid loser.


Before you try to say something "smart" how about learning to type properly.


----------



## hagasan (Aug 5, 2002)

> Keep It Civil


My bad, it seems every time I post here, it turns into this.

LOL 

It's just some friendly BS'ing, back and forth. No fellings hurt.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Educate yourself.....

http://drifting.com/index.php


----------



## hagasan (Aug 5, 2002)

> Educate yourself.....


On what??? How gay and out of context a sport can be taken. If I want to educate myself, I'll go out on a empty parking lot and start......DRIFTING... Yeah I said it. Oh I forgot, only Japanese God's can do it. 
p.s. Surfing the internet won't make you a better driver.

Guys, seriously...I don't want to seem like a dick, and it just a simple matter of taste. I'm not into this shit. This is simply a new marketing scheme to get people like you to buy the latest bodykits, clear taillights... Throw on a falshy paint job, some hot girls put on a show...and voila...watch your Carbon Fibre gearknob sales skyrocket.

Call me old school, but I'm into cars. Real cars. Not posing. No flashy paintjobs, no showing off, no {useless} big wings...etc. 
Just allot of horsepower and as little weight as possible...

I'm done. Peace.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

Amigo, I'm not here to start anything either, but when you call people gay for thinkin a video is cool and fun to watch, that'll generally start some sort of flame war.

No one ever said drifting could only be done by Japanese God's. There are plenty of my personal friends that can do it farely well. My buddy has put his GT sideways countless times. You simply called the guys on the videos gay when they're highly respected japanese racers. If exhibitions like that are so worthless, than free style motorcross is worthless to. That is a bunch of BMX guys using their bikes to do all sorts of jumps and such. Is that a waste? I love going to those events and i'd love to go to one where I could see a bunch of sylvia's drifting together. *drool*

And you are right, it is a simple matter of taste. That's why they call it an opinion.

Nothing about those cars was ricey. Good clean paint jobs, no over done effects, just your average done up japanese race car.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

You just don't get it and I doubt you ever will.


----------



## hagasan (Aug 5, 2002)

*And after looking at the link to your car.*



> You just don't get it and I doubt you ever will.


I hope I never do.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

wow... missed this entire thread... what a flame-fest...

by the way... race car drivers doing break-outs and doughnuts for fun isn't all corporate America... it always brings a tear to my eye when I think of Alex Zanardi's infamous victory donuts (by the way, CART told him to knock it off quite a few times)...

It IS just a fun thing to do for these guys, and there is quite a bit of skill involved in maintaining control while essentially out of control. Yes, it may be patently dumb and tough on cars at times, but doesn't ANY kind of MOTORSPORT wear a car out anyway?

Drag racing, for example, is harder on the axles because you're trying to make that torque go to the road instead of spin away as smoke... Autocross and track racing are also tough on the engine and suspension, as you're naturally running higher g-loads and temps...

anything fun you do with your car will eventually kill it. But if you can afford it, and have fun, then why not?

I agree with BlueBOB... those cars weren't overdone... a little flashy, but some of those were ACTUAL racecars in sponsor colors... c'mon, I've seen Indy cars with sicker colors than that.  You want to see real rice, go watch either xFastxFurious movie... If you said GAY to those, I'd DEFINITELY AGREE! 

By the way, the car control of those last two guys was amazing.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

A large amount of the top drifters in Japan have backgrounds in various other motorsports.
They are some of the best drivers in the world.

If you want to bash my car, I've heard it all... but...let see some pics/specs on yours. 
If you feel big enough to put mine down, you should be big enough to post your own...boy.


----------



## hagasan (Aug 5, 2002)

> If you feel big enough to put mine down, you should be big enough to post your own...boy.


You're first try was weak. This one was lackluster at best...

Unlike you I don't have anything to prove...to you, or anyone else for that matter. That's why I don't tape myself doing burnouts or put my car up on a website. 

I done with you troll.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

And what do I have to prove exactly? 
You are the one that tried to point out my car in a thread that had nothing to do with my car. Just so ya know, my seats are worth more than your enitre car...asshat.

Look at every post in this thread, none of them agree with you!
Does that make your pussy hurt?

You put down my car, but don't have the balls to show your own. Typical internet assclown.

Now run along and wash the sand outta your vagina.


----------



## hagasan (Aug 5, 2002)

> Look at every post in this thread, none of them agree with you!


Did you not read my prevoius post, cocksucker???
Unlike you, I don't need APPROVAL from any fucking person, to know what I want to do or think. You're a fucking poser, and it shows. Your car is all bark and no bite. Shit, it looks like a fucking Mexican lowrider. Why do I keep bringing up your car? 'Cause I can, and I know you can't stand it. Yup, your car sucks. Get over it. You might as well drive that shit off a bridge. And how many halogen light do you need??? You going rallying anytime soon??? 
You're a certified RICER.

LMFAO
You're so easy to fuck with, I can't stop myself from coming back and stomping your sorry ass into the ground.


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

first of all, saying that doing the abc's with ur armpit isn't cool. that's ludacris. 2nd, from you saying u have 91 sentra base, umm, u need to shut the hell up about 1clnb14's car. 3rd, where did the word asshat come from(lol im lovin it). so chill bro.


----------



## hagasan (Aug 5, 2002)

> 2nd, from you saying u have 91 sentra base, umm, u need to shut the hell up about 1clnb14's car.


Who said my profile was up to date.  

I'm just stunned some people are so easy to mess with on here. He's a typical example of "You talk about my car, you're talking about my family, homes" attitude. Like that Sentra is the extention of his dick.

Did he not think that someone out there was going to give him shit about his RICER...??? Why post a link then. Easy material, I tell ya.

IT'S ALL GOOD. 

LOL


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

then update ur profile. i think u need to go to sleep ur tired. or kick rocks, or something.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

umm, btw. no one said do abcs out of your armpits, they said burping the abc's or doing armpit farts.....

1clnb14 has a show car asshat. do you know how many trophies he has for that car??? do you know how much work went into that car to get those trohies??? do you know what the hell you're talking about??? obviously not. shut the hell up and keep stupid comments to your self. when you're pissing off senior, respected members of the board you know you're out of line.


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

1CLNB14 said:


> *Now run along and wash the sand outta your vagina. *


heh


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

hagasan said:


> *Before you try to say something "smart" how about learning to type properly. *


take this back, mofo......u should learn how to type......its "feeling"
not felling.....double check your posts dummy


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

hagasan......just drop it....u obviously dont know what youre talking about, and if it bothers u so much what other ppl do for fun or what they do to get paid, then youre just a loser without a life and i think your avatar reflects you as a person......retarded


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

Adam said:


> *Keep It Civil
> or else..... *


This pointless flame war needs to stop.

I know Adam has no problem ending it himself if he must.


----------



## hagasan (Aug 5, 2002)

> ...take this back, mofo......u should learn how to type......its "feeling"not felling.....double check your posts dummy...<snip>....then youre just a loser without a life....


So let me get this straight....I don't have a life, but you're the one sitting at home, double checking the spelling of my every post. Have fun double checking this one too. Dipshit.  



> 1clnb14 has a show car asshat. do you know how many trophies he has for that car??? do you know how much work went into that car to get those trohies???


Here is one for ya. I don't give a shit. 

That car has been beaten with the ugly stick, 'till it broke. That car is UGLY out of factory...he didn't help it any with his ricer mods.

It's a matter of personal taste. The problem is, he dosen't have any.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

enough of this shit.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Hagasan, you're a waste of perfectly good flesh. I'm going to highly suggest you end yourself for the betterment of mankind. As far as my authority goes, your days of posting on this board are over. Consider yourself banned.


----------

